
An Early Look at Some PHP 7.4 Performance Benchmarks - markgavalda
https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=PHP-7.4-Early-Benchmarks
======
mmoez
PHP is no more the slow dog it used to be a decade ago.

I am also noticing a trend of many "rational" developers regaining interest in
it and considering it for their new applications.

~~~
stephenr
Has php ever been the “slow dog” compared to the realistic competition of
ruby/python?

To me the big gains of late in php are language improvements in terms of
making it able to operate more strictly: typed parameters, properties and
returns is a big part of this, and it’s always a big wtf to me that none of
the other “common” scripting languages (python, ruby, javascript) have
progressed on this.

